# Flower ID



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Anyone know? Jim


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Red sure looks like poppy. Not sure about the blue.


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Forget me knots? Just a guess


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I would say the red are poppies and the blue are forget me nots. Those poppies are an awesome color.


----------



## Will Work For Fish (Jan 6, 2005)

It's a perennial called Blue Flax.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Thanks WWFF, Tell me this could it have had white flowers last year? Jim


----------



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

Where did you get the blue flax? I wanted to plant some this year but couldn't find any seed locally.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

I dug up a clump with white flowers last year and put it in the wifes flower garden. Not sure if this is the same plant but nothing else is growing there that is a clump, she plants a mixture of seeds there every year. Jim


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

On an episode of Ask THis Old House they were explaining that the shades of blue, from white to violet, were dependant upon the acidity of the soil. It may work for yours too. Diffent soil PH so different color.

Ken


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

(Higher acid levels makes for the blue flowers)


----------



## Will Work For Fish (Jan 6, 2005)

Blue Flax is blue, period. White Flax is white, period. Yellow Flax is yellow, period. You can't change the flower color by adjusting the soil PH. You are probably confusing certain hydrangeas with everything else. Endless Summer Hydrangea, the For Ever and Ever series of hydrangeas, and many other colored hydrangeas will respond to a PH change in the soil becoming dark blue or purple with an acidifier, and pink with a sweetener. On the other hand, Annabelle Hydrangea, the big white snowballs you see everwhere right now, will not change color no matter what the soil PH. And neither will the family of PGs, and Oakleafs change color by adjusting the soil PH.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I have those but they didn't flower very well.


----------

